
Some thoughts about setting up a basic frond-end build process - timmeeuwissen
https://ministryofdev.wordpress.com/2016/11/05/creating-a-resilient-front-end-build-process/
======
timmeeuwissen
My first attempt to write down some thoughts. Please let me know what you
think!

